# Chicken and Dumplings!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

Damn cold, time for some Chicken and Dumplings!

When I have time I make mine a bit different than most. I spend some time making a good stock. 

It's a bit of a process, but really makes a difference. 

What you'll need for the stock:

1 hole chicken - Part it out. Remove the skin from the breasts and thighs. Debone the thighs, cut tips off wings.  Save everything!








No need to peel any of the following:

1 Whole bunch of celery cut into thirds

3 carrots cut into thirds

1 onion quartered 

6-8 cloves of garlic 

1 leek green and whites cut into thirds

2 russet potatoes quartered 

15-20 peppercorns

2-3 bay leafs

1 chunk of Kombo (seaweed) 1"x6"-8" 







Step 1. 

Place neck, back bone, ribs, thigh bones, skin in stock pot. Cover with cold water (preferably filtered non chlorinated. We are fortunate to live someplace where our water is not). 

Boil for 10 minutes.







Step 2.

While chicken bones are par boiling. Cut up your veggies. 







Step 3. 

Dump bones and all into strainer. Discard water and if using the same pot rinse and scrub all impurities out. 








Step 4. 

Place all veggies, spices and rinsed chicken parts back in pot. Fill with water. Simmer 4-12 hours. Add water as needed to keep pot full. 







Step 5. 

Strain broth into new container. Remember to save the broth this time. 

Remove meat from bones and save. Discard veggies or if you'd like purée and add back into your stock. 

While all that is going on, prep the veggies and meat for the stew.

Season chicken, I use salt and pepper. 

Chop veggies. We are using onion, carrot, celery, garlic. Sometimes I add corn and peas but we do not have any on hand. 







Set aside until ready. 

More steps to come. Stock is simmering getting ready for phase 2!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice clear broth from good technique. Just curious about the potato? Never saw a recipe calling for them...JJ


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks delicious!


----------



## b-one (Jan 9, 2017)

:lurk:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice clear broth from good technique. Just curious about the potato? Never saw a recipe calling for them...JJ




I've been learning a bit from my Vietnamese neighbor who owns my favorite Pho shop in town. 

We only have 2, but it's some of the best Pho I've had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I've been learning a bit from my Vietnamese neighbor who owns my favorite Pho shop in town.
> 
> We only have 2, but it's some of the best Pho I've had.
> 
> ...


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 9, 2017)

Nothing beats a good rich well constructed stock.  I like to roast everything first then the all day simmer.  Such great depth of flavor. Can't wait to see the rest of your process.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 9, 2017)

A good stock just SETS the stage for the soup/stew!

I'd love a bowl of that right now!   

Left overs just aren't as good as what I've observed here!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been learning a bit from my Vietnamese neighbor who owns my favorite Pho shop in town.
> ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

murraysmokin said:


> Nothing beats a good rich well constructed stock.  I like to roast everything first then the all day simmer.  Such great depth of flavor. Can't wait to see the rest of your process.




Roasting has its place, but isn't the definitive. All
Depends on the stock you are trying to achieve in the end. 

For this particular stock, I wanted the flavor to be lighter. Similar to Pho. 

If I was doing a pot pie, I'd go for roasted or smoker roasted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> A good stock just SETS the stage for the soup/stew!
> 
> I'd love a bowl of that right now!
> 
> Left overs just aren't as good as what I've observed here!




I'll Vac pack a bag and send it your way! You'll
Need a Sous Vide machine to reheat it, lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 9, 2017)

Okay where did we leave off..







Here's the stock ready to be strained.

Remember you need the stock! Yes I have forgot...







Sweat this stuff then add the garlic. 







Cook that for a few minutes remove.







Add some olive oil or your favorite non stick drying liquid. Add chicken in batches. Brown and remove.







Strain stock. Once again save stock! You can save the stuff. Which I did. My dogs love it mixed into their food. 













Add sautéed veggies and chicken into stock. Bring to a rolling boil. 

I should mention if doing Dumplings. Make whatever you like to have. 

We like a simple seasoned drop biscuit. 

2 cups flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup Fat (Crisco, schmaltz, butter)
1 cup milk
whatever seasonings you want/have.

Mix dry including your seasonings. Cut in fat, mix in milk. You can also add cheese, jalapeños etc, but for this I added sage, garlic, paprika and black pepper.

























At this point place the lid on your Dutch oven. 

Check the Dumplings. They should be light and fluffy on top. 


























It's a fork, knife and spoon meal when using whole hunks of meat.







Enjoy!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2017)

That really brings back memories Case.

Chicken & dumplings was my Dad's all time favorite meal.

My Mom made it all the time for him.

He'd rather have that than steak & lobster.

Point to you for putting together a wonderful meal!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2017)

Great job Case we need a soup and stew forum.Points for sure

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That really brings back memories Case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Al! 

Yep we had it all the time growing up. My mom always makes it with whole chicken parts and drop biscuits too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2017)

tropics said:


> Great job Case we need a soup and stew forum.Points for sure
> 
> 
> Richie



Thanks Richie! It's definitely soup time! 

Did a tally we have had over 50" of snow this year. Not including what's on the ground this morning. Oh and it's still snowing...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks great a perfect dish for the snow hammering you west coast guys are taking!. A girl friends mom made the most amazing drop biscuit dumplings. Even if I went over right after my dinner would have a bowl. At the time I was more interested in the Daughter's Dumplings  than cooking and never got the recipe.:drool...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2017)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great a perfect dish for the snow hammering you west coast guys are taking!. A girl friends mom made the most amazing drop biscuit dumplings. Even if I went over right after my dinner would have a bowl. At the time I was more interested in the Daughter's Dumplings than cooking and never got the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks JJ! I can relate to past girlfriends mom's having good cooking and not getting the recipe!

Woke up to 8"+ inches of new snow, on top of ice. Shoveled that at 5am before venturing out to work. Supposed to get up to 18"+ by tonight. Ughhh. Good thing there's leftover chicken and dumplings!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 10, 2017)

Great post like wise brings back memories we always had what we called slippery dumplings but still the same rib sticking type of cold weather meal.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a great job. Ever consider going into the canning and mail order business?

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Great post like wise brings back memories we always had what we called slippery dumplings but still the same rib sticking type of cold weather meal.  :points1: for a great job. Ever consider going into the canning and mail order business?
> 
> Warren



Thank you Warren! 

Unfortunately if I went into business doing this it would be a job and no longer fun!


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 10, 2017)

Finished product looks awesome.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2017)

murraysmokin said:


> Finished product looks awesome.



Thank you! 

It's tasty, and the leftovers are even better!


----------



## b-one (Jan 10, 2017)

Looks great I love chicken and dumplings!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks great I love chicken and dumplings!



Thank you! It's almost leftover time!


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 10, 2017)

.


----------



## whistech (Jan 11, 2017)

I love chicken and dumplings and yours look like a million dollars!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2017)

whistech said:


> I love chicken and dumplings and yours look like a million dollars!



Thank you! Just enough left for tonight's dinner then it will be gone. Going to have to make some more soon.


----------



## smokin jay (Jan 11, 2017)

Wow! Looks delicious! I like the drop biscuits!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2017)

Smokin Jay said:


> Wow! Looks delicious! I like the drop biscuits!



Thank you! Warming up the last of the leftovers right now for the final serving!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 11, 2017)

Dang't boy that looks delicious!
Stunning display of food pRon and the pics do it justice... POINT!


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 11, 2017)

I LOVE chicken and dumplings. Brings back childhood memories. Points on the home made stock!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Dang't boy that looks delicious!
> Stunning display of food pRon and the pics do it justice... POINT!



Thank you! Just ate the last spoon full! Sure was good. Now time to plan the next cold weather comfort food dish!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 11, 2017)

DUDE!!! I'm droolin' here, 'cuz that all looks perfect, right down to the dumplings!!!

Eric


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2017)

forluvofsmoke said:


> DUDE!!! I'm droolin' here, 'cuz that all looks perfect, right down to the dumplings!!!
> 
> 
> Eric



Thank you Eric! 

Always a tasty option when it's cold and snowy!


----------



## sky monkey (Jan 11, 2017)

I grew up with three grandmas and as kids usually do I kept them straight with nicknames, "ice cream grandma" "cookie grandma" and the oh-so-important "dumpling grandma"  I've yet to make my own dumplings but after your terrific post I'm going to try before the month is out.  Your recipe looks delicious!


----------



## disco (Jan 11, 2017)

As usual, great meal, Case. Taking time to make a quality product really pays off!

Point

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sky Monkey said:


> I grew up with three grandmas and as kids usually do I kept them straight with nicknames, "ice cream grandma" "cookie grandma" and the oh-so-important "dumpling grandma"  I've yet to make my own dumplings but after your terrific post I'm going to try before the month is out.  Your recipe looks delicious!



Thank you! 

Dumplings are always good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2017)

Disco said:


> As usual, great meal, Case. Taking time to make a quality product really pays off!
> 
> Point
> 
> Disco



Thank you Disco! 

Stock Is the most important part of any soup or stew.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2017)

wow you the man with dumplings for sure. Back in the days our family was big on dumplings my dad would make dumplings in anything that had a broth including cabbage water. Again nice post. Whats up with the welder these days?

Warren


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> wow you the man with dumplings for sure. Back in the days our family was big on dumplings my dad would make dumplings in anything that had a broth including cabbage water. Again nice post. Whats up with the welder these days?
> 
> Warren



Thank you! 

I haven't done much welding lately. Too damn cold to play with metal! I do have some projects I need to work on hough. Just need it to warm up a bit!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow, nice recipe & post Case !  Chicken & dumplins are awesome & yours looks way tasty !  :drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, nice recipe & post Case !  Chicken & dumplins are awesome & yours looks way tasty !  :drool



Thanks Justin! They were tasty!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sure looks good Case. Have a bird ready for the pot now.

Point,

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Sure looks good Case. Have a bird ready for the pot now.
> 
> Point,
> 
> T



Thanks Tom! My youngest finished off the last bowl for lunch.


----------

